
Versioning REST Web Services - pius
http://barelyenough.org/blog/2008/05/versioning-rest-web-services/
======
jwilliams
Backwards compatible changes can be quite dangerous... If you are exposing new
behaviour you need to consider that it's actually a new version.

Either way, if you're exposing Web Services (REST or otherwise), a versioning
strategy is a must to consider - even synchronising a change over a handful of
consumers is difficult, let alone if you get hundreds or thousands. This type
of environment is almost impossible to maintain without a versioning strategy.

Aside from the mechanics of versions you need to think about the bigger
picture - you have a resource with a lifecycle now - so - how do I tell
consumers about the versions that are available? how do I deprecate and
decommission versions, and how do I tell the stakeholders in this? how do I
test multiple versions? are there any coexistance issues I need to be aware
of? etc... etc...

------
andrewf
I just saw hardline REST create some problems and solve none.

------
utx00
i don't see the advantage vs. adding a version header.

